# The Reason For My Shaky Hands.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT posted a Seiko SMY017 for sale on the forum but got no takers. He had scratched off the numbers on the bezel and, I guess, this put people off.

John PMed me and asked if I'd like it for nowt, knowing that I have the patience to polish things like mesh bracelets.
















Well, the Seiko arrived yesterday and I commenced the polishing routine, by hand with 1200 grit wet and dry paper. I wasn't going to get the Dremmel out, one slip and I'd have a buggered Seiko.









After 3 hours of careful wet and dry work, I started with the Autosol. Buy this time I had very sore, stiff fingers and neck ache.

The etching has almost disappeared and there are still a few scratches if you look closely. I'm going to have another Autosol session.......... but not today.









John,

Thank you for sending this lovely Seiko to me for nowt, I hope you are pleased with the result so far. I know I am.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The "before" shot that John took.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

waaaw,

amazing job Stan!!!

very nice!

Gregor


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Super job Stan,

and super pics.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done that man









Jason M


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads,

Big thanks to John for not binning it.









It's amazing what daylight can do for pictures, shame we don't get more of it when I'm at home.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice job Stan


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Tip Top Stan,looks better than original.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I agree, better than the original, you should offer a service to customize Seiko cases, Ã la Bill yao!









make sure you have good medical insurance covering repetitive strain injury first!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks great Stan ... better than the original i would say .... looks like it was worth the sore fingers!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I reckon it was well worth the effort, sore fingers get better.









Thanks John, nothing else is getting a look in at the moment.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A definate improvement Stan







.

Soon everybody will be sending their Seikos for a bill Yao dial and a Stan custom polish.

You're gonna have to buy some gloves














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Might even persuade Griff that Kinetics are OK


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Griff has a couple of kinetics?

I've got some gloves but I'm too stupid to wear them.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

STAN,

YOU HAVE THE PATIENCE OF A SAINT!! I would have gave up after 1/2 a hour or wrecked the crystal.

Nice one Stan

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

That's why I did it the hard way, I've used a dremmel before and almost knackered a watch.







The RPM is a little too high, even at the lowest setting.

I have unlimited patience when there's a nice watch like this at stake.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to add with all this self glorification that this is the first Seiko I've owned.

The build quality is very good indeed. Solid bracelet links, clever clasp like the deployant that Roy sells, bloody tough crystal that put up with all that polishing.

If this is a typical Seiko, I'm hooked.









I guess it will be as accurate as we expect of a quartz watch without the need to change batteries?

I believe that Seiko do some watches with lithium batteries that last ten years and are a sensible price, I might take a look at these.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice job Stan. I had misunderstood the original post. I thought that the numbers had been scratched *into* the bezel. I was wondering how he got them so precise. I see now it's the other way around.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Sargon (Ian







).

Seems like Seiko make good watches, I'd like to see more of their mechanicals in this country (UK).

Maybe some of the more traditional ones they sold in the 1960's.









How did I miss them when they were cheap compared to Swiss watches?

I do miss out quite often, but what the hell.









I've got some nice watches and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> How did I miss them when they were cheap compared to Swiss watches?


 Believe me, they still are increadibly cheap compaired to Swiss.

Does anyone here see a quality difference between Seiko autos and Citizen? They seem identical to me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Might even persuade Griff that Kinetics are OK










................almost.......almost...........but actually like the newer Kinetics more, and have 2 very good examples in a Pulsar military style, and an all st. steel Lorus with lumibrite dial. Both have 6 jewel Seiko movements, but my older Seiko has the rotor rubbing on the inside of the case back, and it drives me freaking insane!!!

I mean...........it's the bloody pits man..........THE PITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

